# Cheap People in King of Prussia, PA



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

AFter 3 weeks I can see the end of the road for my career as an Uber driver. At first I was surprised at the number of disgruntled drivers but now I know why. 

After driving for 8 hours yesterday in the King of Prussia area I made a total of 46.00. The most expensive fare I think was 7.00. The down side is that I probably added 30 miles to the odometer of my car. 
The service provided is a convenience for the passenger. However, the passenger then turns around and treats the driver like a piece of shit. Who gets into a persons private vehicle, gets driven across town in rush an hour traffic and then exhibit the inconsiderate behavior of not giving them a tip. 
Not only that, but when given the opportunity to rate the service give then anything less than 5 stars. 
The customer has the friggin audacity to get pissed if you pass an entrance to a building and then have to turn around; I mean, that actually get "put out." Huffing and puffing and aggravated. You would think they were paying 50.00 for a limousine service. I mean, after all, these people are friggin cheap bastards. 
After the first ride, the car smells like pungent spice, burnt food, body odor. So then I have to quickly jump out and spray some fabreze which makes everything smell even worse. 
To end the day, I realized that the 2 assholes where I passed the entrance to the building came me a shitty rating. After carrying 5 stars for 3 weeks my rating finally dropped to 4.85.
i drank the kool aide for a while but can quickly see this is a no win situation. At one point during the day I noticed that there were 8 uberx cars parked in the king of prussia mall waiting to pick up that one uber customer willing to pay 5.00 to travel to the moon and back. screw that.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

^LMAO! Part time driver?


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> ^LMAO! Part time driver?


Yup, part time driver, full time intellectualist. It doesn't take to long to realize this is a losers game. My advice, get a real job. I'm glad I have one.
Uber drivers are being PLAYED big time by some capitalist in a system that is using you.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Zoro said:


> Yup, part time driver, full time intellectualist. It doesn't take to long to realize this is a losers game. My advice, get a real job. I'm glad I have one.
> Uber drivers are being PLAYED big time by some capitalist in a system that is using you.


I drive part time but haven't driven in like 3 weeks been too busy with my day job. Hopefully the rates will change to better the so called partners. I see you driving around the Philly area have you considering going over to the Jersey side?


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I drive part time but haven't driven in like 3 weeks been too busy with my day job. Hopefully the rates will change to better the so called partners. I see you driving around the Philly area have you considering going over to the Jersey side?


I'm leaving to go to Europe. When I return I will go back to teaching. I have not tried Jersey but will limit myself to only at night on Friday and Saturday. I don't give a shit about ratings, **** them if they deactivate me


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Zoro said:


> I'm leaving to go to Europe. When I return I will go back to teaching. I have not tried Jersey but will limit myself to only at night on Friday and Saturday. I don't give a shit about ratings, **** them if they deactivate me


Thats awesome love Europe enjoy your time there. Where you going exactly?


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Thats awesome love Europe enjoy your time there. Where you going exactly?


Denmark, Germany, London, France, Back to Germany, Italy, Home


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Who's taking care of the pooch?


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Who's taking care of the pooch?


Going to Manhattan with friends.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Zoro said:


> Denmark, Germany, London, France, Back to Germany, Italy, Home


Awesome! Safe travels and enjoy.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Good talking to you.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Zoro said:


> AFter 3 weeks I can see the end of the road for my career as an Uber driver. At first I was surprised at the number of disgruntled drivers but now I know why.
> 
> After driving for 8 hours yesterday in the King of Prussia area I made a total of 46.00. The most expensive fare I think was 7.00. The down side is that I probably added 30 miles to the odometer of my car.
> The service provided is a convenience for the passenger. However, the passenger then turns around and treats the driver like a piece of shit. Who gets into a persons private vehicle, gets driven across town in rush an hour traffic and then exhibit the inconsiderate behavior of not giving them a tip.
> ...


Have you tried the nightlife scene? That's all I do, can make decent money on X (slightly higher rates in Seattle at the moment).

Everyone's rate drops from 5 to around 4.7-4.9 right after starting.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Have you tried the nightlife scene? That's all I do, can make decent money on X (slightly higher rates in Seattle at the moment).
> 
> Everyone's rate drops from 5 to around 4.7-4.9 right after starting.


Berserk42, thanks. After a few weeks will return from vacation. Then will only do night time calls. Love driving around with the seedy people in nightlife; more fun. **** the cheap bastards during the day.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

You should not expect to be tipped, uber passengers are told that tip is not required.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Whether I expect to get tipped or not, the gesture would be appreciated. There are many out there that know of Uber's no tipping philosophy. It's a disrespect to the drivers. However, they tip anyway. There is a grocery chain in this area known as Wegman's in which each store has a restaurant. Originally they, too, came up with the bright idea of a no tipping policy. Within 6 months they had gone through so many waiters and waitresses they had to change the policy.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

I started ubering about three weeks ago. And I've done about 200 trips, only one passenger gave me a tip. That was because he was new and did not know about no required tip.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Count yourself as lucky


----------



## AlohaHawaii (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm one of female U-driver from the area. So far I had a great experiences around KOP and surrounding area lol. Couple time picked up pax to the PHL, Zoo etc etc. Also had couple Short trips $6 but I got tips $5-$10.


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

Were any of their names Wilson by any chance?


----------



## Kuro (May 21, 2015)

Surprisingly most of the passengers I've picked up from KoP Mall wanted to go to UPenn campus. I've never had a trip under $15 from KoP. I've gotten min fares trips TO KoP Mall tho


----------

